# New tank!!!! Any suggestions?



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

Just picked up another tank the other day and was thinking about doing a single species tank. Anyone have any suggestions on a good small tank species. I was thinking about doing seahorses but wasn't sure if I'm ready for that yet. The tank I'm gonna be using is a 15 gallon tall, I haven't gotten all my equipment for it yet, but should be soon.


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

Really? No one has anything?


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

What other tanks do you have? Maybe piggy back the new tank of the old tank, 15g is hard to maintain stable.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

what is your experience with SW a 15 sea horse tank would be very hard to upkeep. not saying it cant be done


----------



## elZacho (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree with Phil and scribbles. 15g's will be hard to SET UP and establish and just a little more watching to maintain, as compared to a large SW. 

I have a 29g. It took a little effort to get started and balanced. Its been fully established for a few months now. every week i do water changes and vacuum and all the good cleaning stuff in order to maintain balanced levels but it works out so IT CAN BE DONE! best of luck.

Also, most salt water fish require a large tank area so you might have to go with small fish and gobies and stuff.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

if i had a 15 i would prolly just turn it into a refugium or something along those lines to add water mass to my current setup. Now if i have maybe a 30gal i would go with a 1 species tank but 15 just sounds like water quality issues out the ***.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

OR! you could always use it as a QT tank


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know how I'd turn it into a refugium with my current stand and placement in the room. I'll try and post some pictures of it here in a bit. But I'm not necessarily opposed to the idea, I just don't know I'd be able to do it with my current set up. I could always turn it into a freshwater tank if nothing else. 
QT tank also isn't a bad idea.


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

I have had a fish rock tank, gobies, and couple cleaner shrimp, and that was it in a 10 gallon. That wouldn’t be a bad way to start in the hobby. Just don’t rush things. Put the rock and sand in and let it go a month or so, then cleanup crew, over the next month, couple shrimp, and finally the goby. I hate to discourage you so quick, just start simple. Reefs are not as easy as big tanks and big equipment. Even in a large tank a reef is a difficult, and time consuming endeavor. But I think a fish/rock only tank is easier to maintain than freshwater, fish only. The rock if your best friend, and best filter.


----------



## ltownsalty (Oct 3, 2009)

I've currently got a 36 gallon that's been up about 3 months now, I rushed into that pretty bad. I'm takin my time with this one so that I can have the setup I want with as little problems as possible. My 15 gallon stand is set up perfectly for a refugium but I haven't ever done one of those and it seems like it might be kind of difficult, especially with it being so small


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Look into mantis shrimp!!! They are amazing. There are spearers (which eat fish) and smashers (which eat snails/crabs/etc) and a wide variety of sizes. Here's a great page about some of the different species available: Roy's List of Stomatopods for the Aquarium
The place I bought mine from: Distributor of Mantis Shrimp, Corals, and other Invertebrates
And an article I wrote about them: Coral Science - The science behind stomatopods

I have a Pseudosquilla ciliata (spearer) in a 15g tank with a large blue damsel and a bunch of snails and macroalgae. Her name is Stella, she eats everything, and is endlessly cool to watch


----------

